# DSL - - T-Com sagt nicht möglich!



## AngstHab (12. Juni 2005)

Hi

Könntet Ihr mir irgendwie helfen ?
Ich suche für einen Bekannten von mir nen Internetprovider, der auch DSL oder günstige Standleitungen ohne die DSL-Leitung der T-Com anbietet !
Er wohnt in einen kleinen Dörfchen und liegt ca 1 km von nem Ort mit Knotenpunkt weg!

mfg im vorraus

AngstHab


----------



## Andreas Späth (12. Juni 2005)

Wenn die Telekom sagt es geht nicht, geht es nicht.
Andere Anbieter nutzen auch nur zum Großteil das Telekom Netz.
Das hat wenig mit dem Knotenpunkt zu tuhen sondern mit den verlegten Leitungen, wenn Glasfaser liegt und kein Kupfer kannst du DSL knicken.
Obwohl es theoretisch ohne Problem möglich wäre aber nicht lohnenswert ist.

Da hilft nur Warten auf andere Technologien ( zb über den Kabelanschluss oder das Stromnetz ) oder umziehen...


----------



## chmee (12. Juni 2005)

Stimme DJ Teac fast vollständig zu 
Es gibt von Strato noch das Sat-System, gedacht für solche Dinge.
Andere Möglichkeit wäre eine Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung mit einem
Bekannten in dem Dorf, der DSL hat. Über ne Lichtstrecke oder gebündelten Richtfunk.
Voraussetzung ist freie Sicht.

http://www.zdnet.de/enterprise/server/0,39023275,39129270,00.htm

Finde gerade nicht den Beitrag von den Typen, die das selber gebaut haben. War in 'ner C't..

mfg chmee

**EDIT** Da ha'm wir's ja 
C't 25/04: Kosten etwa 1300,-Euronen, stabiler W-Lan-Richtfunk
http://www.wlan-skynet.de
http://www.wlan-skynet.de/docs/allgemein/about.shtml


----------



## Andreas Späth (13. Juni 2005)

Das ist ja so Günstig, da hol ich mir doch gleich 2 
Das mit dem Strato Sat zeug ist so eine Sache, da hat man doch nur den Downstream oder ?
Dann wäre der Upstream immernoch über Analog oder ISDN, wer lange Online ist wird sich vermutlich nicht auf Rechnung am Ende des Monats freuen


----------

